# question



## mulea (May 19, 2005)

View attachment 65589

View attachment 65590

View attachment 65591

Hi, people!









I'm new here and I got a Piranha. U gonna see in the pics what's all about. I just don't know if it's a Rhom or not. From the pet I've took it they said it's "a back Piranha".
U... What do U think?

Best wishes & healthy fishes!

mUlEa


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

u need better pics, could be a sanchezi


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Definately a Serra. And a better picture can help identify it better.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

I say Sanchezi, because it looks like mine.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

looks like a sanchezi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Until you can post better pictures, all that people can offer you is pure speculation









*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Most juvenile serrasalmus look similar when they're that little.

There NO telling what it is with those pics.... Only sure bet is that it's a serra.

Repost with better pics for a more definitive ID


----------



## mulea (May 19, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> Most juvenile serrasalmus look similar when they're that little.
> 
> There NO telling what it is with those pics.... Only sure bet is that it's a serra.
> 
> ...


OK, people!
Thank you so much for your kindness and I would you know I do APPRECIATE MUCH your efforts of telling me what kinda Piranha is that!... I am sorry for not posting some other BETTER pics, but for now I have a problem with the digicamera wire. I will fix it soon, and I will be able to post some brand new BETTER LOOKING pics.
Supposing that Piranha is a Sanchezi, will you be kind and offer me some advice about keeping it healthy and in a best shape? I bought it last week but it is still skittish and is eating just from time to time. I've offered him frozen fish, live fish, shrimps (cubes) and chicken heart... It was picky and just byte the food...

Any advice will be REALLY HELPFUL!

Take it easy, people!


----------



## mulea (May 19, 2005)

...well...?!? None of you could offer me some details about Sanchezi?...
Come on, folks! The guy from the tank is HUUUUNGRY...!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

sanchezi seem to like movement, when I have new ones I usually feed goldfish. I hate to do this but some times they can be picky eaters. I have 10 new ones from Pedro that bypassed the feeders and went right to talipia! These seem more agressive than the ones I have now.


----------

